# Consultant refusing to do HSG



## Rosalina (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello

I'm hoping someone could offer me a bit of advice?
I'm new to fertility friends but have already been through one cycle of IVF. This resulted in a pregnancy but i had a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks  
I have a 10 year old DS from a previous marriage and have had a miscarriage at 5 weeks with my DF (this was before we had IVF and were trying naturally).
We have been classed as unexplained subfertility. 
My question is that my consultant point blank refuses to let me have a HSG test. His reasons are (amongst others) that because i've been pregnant before there is no reason to suggest there is a problem with my tubes and they shouldn't be blocked.
This might sound silly but i was wondering if maybe one of them was blocked and that was the reason we have had difficulty conceiving.
I would really like this test doing if not just to put my mind at rest that its not a problem with my tubes that is making it difficult for us to conceive as i'm still hoping there is a chance we might conceive naturally.
We are doing IVF again hopfully next month but have still been trying naturally in the meantime
Thanks in advance for any replies!
xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Rosalina,

How frustrating for you.  I guess to some extent if you are already receiving IVF on the NHS perhaps this consultant feels it's a pointless exercise.  It's very strange though, because previous pregnancy or not, I was of the impression it was one of the standard fertility tests.

To be honest, the only thing I can suggest is to look in to having the procedure privately - it seems to be around £300-400 in most areas.  The only other thing I can think of is to drop into conversation with your GP how you think it's strange you haven't had one and hope they might intervene.

Good luck x


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your frustrations Rosalina. I, like Dudders, was under the impression that a HSG was a standard test performed before any kind of fertility treatment commenced. This is a very personal question sorry, but I'm wondering if you had a natural birth with your DS? I ask because having a caesarean could leave some adhesions which should warrant having a HSG. Or any abdominal surgery really. Just a thought, sorry to be so personal and I wish you the very best of luck


----------



## Rosalina (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Dudders and kazza 236

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

I, like you Dudders thought that the HSG test was a standard test everyone had before starting fertility treatment!
It was actually my GP who i went to see about having it done (as i was concerned that i've never been offered it at the IVF clinic) and he was happy for me to have it done so he sent off the referral which ended up at the IVF clinic (which happens to be based at my local hospital)!
My GP then received a letter back from my IVF consultant stating that he didn't think i needed it doing as tubal problems was very unlikely to be the cause of our infertility!
Unfortunately we are having to pay for our IVF due to me having a DS which i think is extremely unfair since my DF doesn't have any children of his own but thats another story!
To answer your question kazza 236 my DS was a natural birth with no complications.
I think what i will do is look into having the test done privately somewhere else but as we are starting another cycle of IVF next month it will have to wait until after that and hopefully my next cycle will result in a BFP anyway!  
I will also post this question on the Hull IVF thread which is where i am having treatment to see if any other ladies have had any experience of this.
Thanks again for replying ladies and i wish you both lots and lots of luck for your upcoming cycles xx


----------

